# What GM Would You Like To Hire If Zeke Is Fired?



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Just hypotheically speaking if Dolan or Mills decided to terminate Zeke's employment what GM would you like to see take over this mess? I wouldn't mind seeing Ernie Grunfeld come back and run things if he could.


----------



## chrisr87 (Jul 3, 2005)

Wow, there's some great GM's in the league, but I don't know which would come here. But If I could have any GM to come fix the Knicks this would be my list:
1. Joe Dumars
2. Jerry West
3. Rod Thorn
The Big Three! Those are probably some of the best GM's of all time. I wish they'd take pity on us


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Scott Layden :biggrin:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Scott Layden :biggrin:


Too bad you're the only one that finds that funny.


----------



## chrisr87 (Jul 3, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Scott Layden :biggrin:


I find your situation funnier. At least we've been bad for a while and have no hope for a championship. But the Pacers had hope for that championship. Now, they won't even get home court in the first round. Sixth seed and a first round exit is more probable.
Look what you did. You brought out the hater in me ;O


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

chrisr87 said:


> I find your situation funnier. At least we've been bad for a while and have no hope for a championship. But the Pacers had hope for that championship. Now, they won't even get home court in the first round. Sixth seed and a first round exit is more probable.
> Look what you did. You brought out the hater in me ;O


It was just a joke. Still, this year, I doubt the Pacers do anything. The whole team is inconsistent and playing like crap. Not to mention that we probably won't even let Artest back, even though he stated he wants to return. Who cares about their image? Winning is all that matters.

Really, I'd just love to see Isiah fired again.


----------



## dynamiks (Aug 15, 2005)

Firing Zeke is totally wrong thing to do. New York is a work in progress. If you give Zeke 2 more years New York will be contenders. With such a large payroll u couldn't blame Zeke. There are way more worse GM's then Zeke.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Here's the list of top 5 Gm's in the league today:

1.Joe Dumars (Detroit)

2. Rod Thorn (New Jersey)

3.Billy King (Philadelphia) 

4. Jerry West (La Lakers)

5. Larry Bird (Indiana Pacers)

Note: All 5 General Managers have teams that are PROJECTED to make the playoffs, Billy King, and Jerry West, made a fast start to their rebuliding phase. Donnie Welsh and Larry Bird, kept INDY alive last year, under familar circumstances.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

i would put the phoenix suns GM on my top 5 list..............


they are playoff contenders even w/o amare


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

ChosenFEW said:


> i would put the phoenix suns GM on my top 5 list..............
> 
> 
> they are playoff contenders even w/o amare


Phoenix is a very very well run organization.....


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

bj armstrong.

i cant see another gm quitting to be the knicks gm (tampering) so you have to almost choose from the pool of non gm's around the league who could do a good job.

he has at least 5 years in the bulls org. in the front office and is good at scouting players.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

dynamiks said:


> Firing Zeke is totally wrong thing to do. New York is a work in progress. If you give Zeke 2 more years New York will be contenders. With such a large payroll u couldn't blame Zeke. There are way more worse GM's then Zeke.


Name 1 GM worse than Zeke.

Even Babcock knew that he needed to completely rebuild in Toronto and refused to take on bad contracts.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

rafael araujo?

zekes draft record alone makes him better then babcock. they both made bad trades.

but hey, channing frye is in the running for rookie of the year, lee is starting, and nate is playing heavy minutes... all this despite the "larry never plays rookies" thing.and ariza at 43, thats decent..... you think? oh yeah, and he brought larry brown in.

and the jamal crawford trade was a steal...unless you highly value frank williams, dikembe mutombo, othella harrington.......n some one else... we also got jerome williams back,who played great for us...

my only problem with the curry trade is the draft pick he gave up... i dont think many people would choose sweetney over curry anyday...and we dumped off the no effort giving tim thomas, for the equal expiring deal of the hard working antonio davis


----------



## dynamiks (Aug 15, 2005)

Billy Knight is worse then Isiah he traded to 1st draft picks and Boris Diaw for Joe Johnson who they gave a maximum contract. JJ is good but he's turned out to be disappointing. His tunovers doubled, his rebounding has decreased, his field goal and 3pt percentage has droped.

Also picking Marvin Williams over Chris Paul wasn't smart at all. Ya Marvin may be a star but you needed a pg. If they were to draft Chris Paul there would be no need to aquire Joe Johnson in return saving them Millions of dollars.

Joe Dumars is not that good of GM. When comes to picking draft picks his track record is poor. Rodney White, Jason Maxiell, and Darko Millic. but don't get it wrong he can make a few nice trades aquring Mike James and Rasheed Wallace.

Mitch Kupchack isn't that good either giving away Shaq and also hasn't really had a good draft pick.

Grunfeld is so overrated, you guys don't remember why he got fried for trading Ray Allen for Gary Payton was the dumbest thing since the Vince Carter trade. They already had a great PG in Sam Cassel the list goes on but I don't really feel like typing.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Jason Maxiwell is in his rookie year, and Darko has not gotten time. Rodney White has turned out to be a productive NBA player, that many sixer fans want over Lee Nailon (Even if he shoots the ball well 42-43 percent from mid-range) Mitch Kupchak, had a rebuliding phase on his hands, it was him or Kobe, Kobe's younger, Kobe's already experienced, and doesn't need any more baby-sitting (Shaq) Kobe can get the job done under the right supporting cast. It's the exact situation, that Philadelphia had. With the exception of one BIG TIME plus: Kobe has a supporting cast. Look at it, Lamar Odom and Smush Parker are under-rated ball handlers, Brian Grant and Caron Butler last year would've been productive if healthy. Sadly Vlade was too old. The Lakers have done a GREAT job thus far, of making Kobe not the Number 1 threat, there are actually quite a couple of threats on that team, and it's showing, are they in the run for the pacific division?


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

rodney white is a productive nba player? i stopped readin there... sorry man, but he sucks. in fact, he hasnt played a game this year!!!! hes not even in the nba!!! therefore, hes not a NBA player.

zeke also found Jackie Butler in free agency, as well as dermarr johnson (a steady contributor for the nuggets nowadays after zeke drafted ariza, no point for DJ).


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Kitty said:


> Just hypotheically *speaking if Dolan or Mills decided to terminate Zeke's* employment what GM would you like to see take over this mess? I wouldn't mind seeing Ernie Grunfeld come back and run things if he could.


You mean when right?


I actually kind of feel sorry for you fans. It wasn't anything you did, nor anything that I did, that allowed your team to have a GM like Isiah or allowed my team not to have him. Sucks not being in control of a situation that seems so obvious (obvious as in getting rid of Isiah as soon as possible). I think that Isiah has good intentions... he tries hard to make the team better. But what he had so plentifully as a player he lacks so much in as a GM, and that's vision. His inability to be patient has cost the franchise greatly. And I completely understand he came into the Knicks in a bad situation... Layden might very well have been worse than Isiah. However what he did was make a bad situation worse for not being patient enough to wait out Layden's bad decisions. But you know what... most GM's come to a franchise that might be in a bad situation.... I mean most GM's are hired after another one gets the boot, meaning the ship is never straight. Isiah's job was to straighten that ship and instead what he did was sink it... he failed his job and in the process he failed you and the Knicks organization. When the owners finally come to their senses and fire Isiah it will be a good day in the history of the Knickerbockers.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

joe dumars is absolutely the best gm in the league right now, no one can even argue with that. sure he drafted darko, but there was no need for a melo when detroit arleady had tayshaun and besides, i don't think it was darko coming into the league, NOT being good, it was because he came into the league getting bad with the amount of time he was given on court and most likely with the crushing blows dealt to confidence by LB, but overall joe dumars built a championship roster whether you like him or not, his rookies don't mean a thing if they aren't going to be for the future. seriously, if ben, sheed, rip, tay, chauncey, lindsey, arroyo, maurice, and mcdyess are going to be here for a while, what use will a rookie do? but anyways, when it comes to building a championship team, joe dumars best at it. look at their record 24-4, don't tell me it doesn't mean anything. and two consecutive seasons of above .500 (they're the exact same records as well) tell me it doesn't mean anything. 

as for zeke, he's got a good eye for talent, as for trading players, he just had to unload all his contracts, he's in the process, with his 100 mil. in salary cap, the worst in cap room by far alongside dallas, but seriously he's had improvements. now, if he'll just move starbury then i'd think we'd have a contending team (hopefully for a just as good pg) and jerome james, then i think we could have a turnaround.


----------



## chrisr87 (Jul 3, 2005)

Being a GM isn't only about drafting players or just making trades and signing free agents. It's combinations of both. A lot of you are making mistakes with what a GM actually is.


Sixerfanforlife said:


> Here's the list of top 5 Gm's in the league today:
> 
> 1.Joe Dumars (Detroit)
> 
> ...


Um, Jerry West isn't the GM of the Lakers. And I wouldn't put Larry Bird at top 5. He's a great coach, not sure about GM yet.



dynamiks said:


> Firing Zeke is totally wrong thing to do. New York is a work in progress. If you give Zeke 2 more years New York will be contenders. With such a large payroll u couldn't blame Zeke. There are way more worse GM's then Zeke.


..........after consecutive bad moves, that excuse can no longer be used for Zeke. Here's what he has done so far:
1. Signed Jerome James to full MLE
2. Traded Mohammed for Taylor and Rose
3. Traded lottery picks for the $60 million dollar Eddy Curry

There's more. I just can't think of it now.



dynamiks said:


> Billy Knight is worse then Isiah he traded to 1st draft picks and Boris Diaw for Joe Johnson who they gave a maximum contract. JJ is good but he's turned out to be disappointing. His tunovers doubled, his rebounding has decreased, his field goal and 3pt percentage has droped.
> 
> Also picking Marvin Williams over Chris Paul wasn't smart at all. Ya Marvin may be a star but you needed a pg. If they were to draft Chris Paul there would be no need to aquire Joe Johnson in return saving them Millions of dollars.
> 
> ...


Grunfeld's trade was genious. He got rid of contracts because he knew Michael Redd was gonna be a great player. Now look what the Bucks have, a carbon copy of Ray Allen in Michael Redd, except younger. They traded for Payton because his contract was expiring, not to actually keep him on the Bucks.



The True Essence said:


> rodney white is a productive nba player? i stopped readin there... sorry man, but he sucks. in fact, he hasnt played a game this year!!!! hes not even in the nba!!! therefore, hes not a NBA player.
> 
> zeke also found Jackie Butler in free agency, as well as dermarr johnson (a steady contributor for the nuggets nowadays after zeke drafted ariza, no point for DJ).


I wish we kept DJ. I have extreme disappointment for Ariza. They need to send him to the D-League to develop at least SOME ballhandling skills. I mean, I'd have rather have Shaq bring up the ball than Ariza. And a jumpshot would be nice. I don't know how he survived college ball without being able to dribble or shoot. No wonder he left after 1 year. He knew if he stayed longer people would see how bad he was and he'd end up pumping gas at the nearest station for the rest of his life.


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

The True Essence said:


> rafael araujo?
> 
> zekes draft record alone makes him better then babcock. they both made bad trades.
> 
> ...


well we have been asking for Bobcock to be fired since he drafted araujo, 

if zeke has made all this great moves and good picks why are knicks in last place with the highest payroll in the NBA. 

Knicks should hire Grunwald, it only took him a year to clean up Thomas mess in toronto


----------



## chrisr87 (Jul 3, 2005)

martymar said:


> well we have been asking for Bobcock to be fired since he drafted araujo,
> 
> if zeke has made all this great moves and good picks why are knicks in last place with the highest payroll in the NBA.
> 
> Knicks should hire Grunwald, it only took him a year to clean up Thomas mess in toronto


Anyone but Zeke and Layden is good enough for me.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> if zeke has made all this great moves and good picks why are knicks in last place with the highest payroll in the NBA.


He didn't sign all those players, so the blame can't be put soley on his shoulders. Anyways they're not in such a bad shape financially anyways, they shave off $23M in the offseason, and for the year after:
Shandon Anderson: $7,172,995
Maurice Taylor: $9,750,000
Jerome Williams: $6,250,000
Allan Houston: $20,718,750
Total: $43,891,745
That's quite alot coming off the books in two years.

You's would be silly to get rid of Zeke, while he's made some mistakes, which GM hasn't, and he's already showed he's a crude judge of talent.


----------



## chrisr87 (Jul 3, 2005)

First, Isiah didn't even have a good resume to begin with. He ran the ABA into the ground, along with the Toronto Raptors. The only credit I give him for is drafting talent. If he didn't let go of Mohammed, we wouldn't have needed to spend $60 million on Curry or lose key draft picks. And we wouldn't have Mo and Rose to waste money on. And then, of course, the signing of Jerome James. Isiah is the type of player to easily buy into hype. One good series and he gives him $30 million. Ridiculous. Of course, his usual reasoning of not having much to work with due to the cap problem he inherited from layden does apply at some points, but there were still many moves he could've made different and better. Before the deadline, I hope Isiah works on packaging Ariza with Taylor, Rose, or JJ for a legitimate SF. I'd even trade Q-Rich. Right now I'd like to get one of these SF's:
1. Singleton (Clippers)
2. Dupree (T-Wolves)
3. Outlaw (Blazers)
4. Hayes (Wizards)

We'd have to take an bad contract back, but I think one of those players would complete our starting lineup. We could move Lee to the PF.


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

were not gonna trade q, if larry brown wants a good sf, put q there when he is healthy, IMO q is a little plump to be a sg, hes 6-6 and 230, hes a sf
marbury/crawford/richardson/frye/curry
thats what i wanted for tyhe longest time, but now that were winning with
marbury/nate/lee/davis/curry
i guess q and jc and frye can be good off the bench


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

cpawfan said:


> Name 1 GM worse than Zeke.
> 
> Even Babcock knew that he needed to completely rebuild in Toronto and refused to take on bad contracts.



That's because Toronto had Chris Bosh to build around. Don't put all the blame on Zeke alone. I know for a FACT the cause is James Dolan wanting to get the knicks to be a playoff contender IMMEDIATELY.

When you have underachieving mediocre talent, what's the best you can do having the pressure of making a team into playoff contenders as quick as you can.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

Kitty said:


> Just hypotheically speaking if Dolan or Mills decided to terminate Zeke's employment what GM would you like to see take over this mess? I wouldn't mind seeing Ernie Grunfeld come back and run things if he could.


that would be nice


----------

